# value of giant burl



## laburnia (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi there, 
I work as an arborist and usually find a home for unique pieces of wood that I come across. I don't do woodworking myself, but figure this piece may have some value. Any ideas as to how I can find someone who is interested in a giant maple burl? Its approx. 43" in diameter, and is hollow to varying degrees inside. I will get some photos suitable for upload to this site and post.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

*links to burls*

Burls, nah burls are totally worthless and highly over rated. If I lived closer I would take em off your hands as a favour.:laughing:


This might help.
http://www.exoticwoodgroup.com/maple_burl_whole_burls.htm

http://www.globalwoodsource.com/MAPLE-BURL.php


----------



## laburnia (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks hughie, I will continue to look around. Attached are some pics of this beast.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*burl*

That thing should have its own zip code..........
Mike Hawkins


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

laburnia, where are you? A few of our members have mills and might be interested in that piece you have. Maybe post in the sawyers/mills section and see what hits?


----------

